# [Heisec] Sicherheitslücke in Telekom-Router Speedport LTE II



## Newsfeed (28 Mai 2013)

Der DSL-Router Speedport LTE II der Telekom soll von außen manipulierbar sein. Stellt ein Angreifer Anfragen an den Router, wird die zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite gedrosselt. Ein Update soll die Lücke schließen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 

 

 

 












Weiterlesen...


----------

